# embarassing question about the breeding process



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm not a breeder and don't plan on making myself one. I'm embarrassed to ask this but I do want to know just as a "for my information" type thing. Long ago my Father (who is full of more hot air and misinformation than he knows!) told me that once a male & female begin the breeding act, you cannot separate them. True or False? and if it's true, why? Is it because you can do them physical harm or because it's physically impossible?

Going off to a corner to blush for asking this!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I believe the reason is that the penis swells when the dogs go into a 'tie' and it would do physical damage if they were forced to separate. From what I understand it's impossible to actually separate the dogs until the swelling goes down after ejaculation. I read in another post here the other day that ice packs had to be applied to a male when he couldn't release a tie after 45 minutes!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

it is true, what stephanie said, it would do more damage not just to the male but also the female as well


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks folks. Can't believe Dad was right, he's wrong so often!


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Yep...I learned the answer to this question from my neighbor's pitbull and mastiff (even though he is neutered!!)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I remember when I was a child the neighbors dogs bred and the owner of one sprayed a hose at them to get them to separate. Before the neighbor did this the female was screaming to get away, then the male got upset. It was pretty disturbing for me to see this, I was about 7 or 8 had no clue why they were in pain. 
This was way before spaying and neutering was common and most dogs were just wandering the neighborhoods, all seemed to get along and there weren't ever any oops litters that I can remember.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Not to mention the bone that is in there. I wouldn't want to take a chance on damaging it. Don't believe me, look up male dog bone pen*s (you fill in the blank)


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Really, I learn so much from this board!!

someone told me the longer they are attached the more puppies they have ?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

it's all dependent on how many eggs are released by the female


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

There is a picture on the Woodhaven Labs website - GREAT website!

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/males-swollen.html

There are two glands on the penis, near the base. These glands swell up when the dog gets sexually aroused. The glands allow the penis to stay inside the female - creating the 'tie'.

Trying to pull apart tied dogs could be VERY harmful to both. Unless they are fighting you just have to let nature takes it course.

When breeding dogs most people will stay with the pair - making sure that neither dog tries to struggle. When I bred Kaynya she was fidgety at the beginning of the tie so I had to hold onto her to keep her from moving and hurting either herself or the male.

Once the male is in and tied he will move off of the female, flip his leg over her back and they stand butt to butt. Everyone says this is a more comfortable position for the dogs during the tie. While I can agree that the female may be more comfortable (not having the male hanging on her back anymore) I just can't see how it's comfortable for the male to have his penis bent backwards! Ouch!!

Once the penis is inside the female she CAN get pregnant. They do not need to 'tie'. Sometimes the male does not swell and so doesn't stay inside the female for long. This is referred to as an 'outside tie'.

Females CAN still get pregnant with an outside tie.

I found this info while Googling - I don't know how valid it is:



> Quote:The ejaculate of a dog is passed in three fractions. The first fraction of clear fluid is virtually sperm free. The second fraction is richest in sperm, and is released immediately after thrusting. The third fraction is a larger quantity of prostatic fluid containing some sperm, and this is delivered as an intermittent ‘drip feed` which helps transport the sperm to the oviduct.


Some ties can last just a few minutes (inside or out) and some can last a looooong time!!

My first experience breeding was back when I had Neke. My breeders husband and I were in their basement with Neke and their stud, Ozzie. We got the breeding and they tied. It took 45 minutes!!

You don't want it to last TOO long as it can become uncomfortable for both dogs. Bags of frozen veggies (peas work best) can be applied to the underside of the males penis to help reduce swelling.

Spraying them with water will do nothing other than aggitate them and possibly cause injury.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Lauri, the 3 parts is correct. My vet does frozen breedings, fresh breedings, etc. i've watched her collect dogs and there are def. 3 parts to the fluid.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I thought that besides the male swelling, the muscular ring in the female part contracts and holds him there, so in fact both are contributing to the tie. And until the swelling goes down and the bitch relaxes, they are tied and bothering with them at that point is simply cruel. If you did not want it to happen, then there are alternatives that can be put into place after the fact.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Ah-ha! My little crestie is castrated, but I have seen the glands at the base of the penis swollen, and wondered why? Can they get aroused in some way with a belly rub? Or does this have nothing to do with it? I guess I never noticed it with my other dogs is because they were coated, whereas my crested is hairless!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep, they probably can.

I had my male shepherd neutered when he got a prostate infection. (He wasn't breed quality, anyway.) When I bought my first female, more than a year later, intending to breed her, he showed little interest on her first heat.

The next heat, I'm in the living room, conducting a real estate deal with multiple phone calls, faxes being sent, etc. etc. and all of a sudden, my female starts to scream! I rush out to the dining room, and there she is, tied with my NEUTERED male!!

I look at the real estate agent, fumbling to explain, and she says, "It's all right, Sunny, my parents used to breed dogs!"

"Oh, GOOD!" I replied, "You hang on to Ranger and I'll hang on to Star until they can separate!"

LOL! One of those moments you'll never forget!! SO glad the agent had experience with dogs mating!


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Riley's Mom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm not a breeder and don't plan on making myself one. I'm embarrassed to ask this but I do want to know just as a "for my information" type thing. Long ago my Father (who is full of more hot air and misinformation than he knows!) told me that once a male & female begin the breeding act, you cannot separate them. True or False? and if it's true, why? Is it because you can do them physical harm or because it's physically impossible?
> 
> Going off to a corner to blush for asking this!


Thank you for asking! I have wondered about this as well. 

I remember when I was about eight or nine years old our neighbour's little dachshund got "tied" to a neighbourhood GSD (never knew who he belonged to). She screamed and cried, it was awful. People ran out with buckets of water, and finally they separated. 

The result was two puppies who where bigger than their momma in no time!


----------

